# Super close-up video of angel pair laying eggs



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

Thought you might enjoy a real tight shot of my angels laying eggs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ-RLP8n5lk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL_rPngDmr0


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

do yours get really aggressive? my big guy will even try to head butt my hand when i put it in my tank


----------



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> do yours get really aggressive? my big guy will even try to head butt my hand when i put it in my tank


oh yeah, fearless


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thats amazing. I never got to see mine lay the eggs, I'd just go to feed them and there was tonnes of eggs on the filter tube.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

i really need you to keep us posted... i am hoping to have that soon.

i have a few questions...
do you have any other fish in the tank? what gallon is the tank? do you have a sponge filter? if not could i get a picture of it. ty and good luck:fish:


----------



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

thegotoguy said:


> i really need you to keep us posted... i am hoping to have that soon.
> 
> i have a few questions...
> do you have any other fish in the tank? what gallon is the tank? do you have a sponge filter? if not could i get a picture of it. ty and good luck:fish:


Yes, I do have fish and have not successfully raised the fry. I would have to immediately remove the eggs and raise them in a seperate tank. Unfortunately, that is not feasible for me at the moment. The tank is fully stocked with numerous fish. Here's a link of my tank. It's pretty crowded but I try to take good care of them inspite of that.. It's an 85 gallon. I have two canister filters. Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSFIwTO83AM


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never photographed or made a video of the event..except for a couple of pics of my barbatus cories laying eggs..i love to watch them laying and fertilizing the eggs..always a very cool site to see.
but; i am a terrible photographer so it wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice tank and srry to hear they didnt make it.i have a 37 gallon eclipse with one built in filter with carbon and filter floss with a bio wheel...i love my tank and i cant wait till they start breeding. i definately dont have the fish that you have but i love your tank and ty for respondingyou can see a picture of my tank as my avatar:lol: and my fish are listed below:fish:

i have:
2 altum angels
2 koi angels
2 half chocolate angel
all about half dollar size
and 2 marble veils about quarter size


----------



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

thegotoguy said:


> very nice tank and srry to hear they didnt make it.i have a 37 gallon eclipse with one built in filter with carbon and filter floss with a bio wheel...i love my tank and i cant wait till they start breeding. i definately dont have the fish that you have but i love your tank and ty for respondingyou can see a picture of my tank as my avatar:lol: and my fish are listed below:fish:
> 
> i have:
> 2 altum angels
> ...


very cool, good luck with your tank


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

hey make thread in the breeding forum for angels(the best way)

:fun:and my birth day is in 19 days


:withstup:


----------

